# If You Were Buying A New Outback Today



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

What extras would you want the dealer to include on your new Outback? (ie: maxx air fans, power tongue jack, etc) Just curious about what you think is an important extra that they do not come with.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I wish ours came with some form of vent covers...Max air's are nice, and it doesnt have to be the fan style, just something to cover the vents in case of a "pop up" shower during the summer. Piece of mind when you are 4 miles away from the camper, and that sick feeling comes over you when the deluge comes down. And you know you cant peddle your bike back to the site before 30 gallons of water dump in the middle of your bed. Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Outback Wannabe said:


> What extras would you want the dealer to include on your new Outback? (ie: maxx air fans, power tongue jack, etc) Just curious about what you think is an important extra that they do not come with.


If it is part of the deal to make the sale then I would try for the following as you see fit:

1) Hitch (Reeces dual cam or the Equalizer)-about $500 worth.
2) Power tongue jack-About $200
3) Max air vents for storage ventilation-$25 each
4) Quickie flush on the black tank-$25 for the part but alot more work that is easier for thr dealer.
5) Extra battery if you dry camp
6) Extension chord for the electric hook up
7) Clear fitting for holding tank drain with hose
8) Leveling blocks
9) Wheel chocks
10) Water hose and regulator-usually they give you these as part of a starter kit


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The three things that I would like to see as standard on all Outbacks are:

1. QuickieFlush
2. Power tongue jack
3. Vent covers

In addition, for models where it is appropriate, a pleated shower door.

I guess if you are looking for ways to sweeten the deal, those are the things that I would lobby the strongest for.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I would go with these.

quickie flush (installed)

vent covers

Extended warranty.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Depends if this is your first camper or if you have one, and already have some items............

My list







would be .....in a perfect world









1) Larger Hot water heater....minimum 10 gallon quick recovery, larger even better
2) Re-enforced bumper for a bike rack
3) Deluxe Shielded Slide Toppers - Varies with length & Quantity
4) Heavy Duty Power tongue jack-About $300
5) Quickie flush on the black tank-$25 for the part, 75.00 for installation and built in connection in the sidewall (cleaner look)
6) Built in Water Filtration system
7) Exterior Outlet up high by the Awning arm - for lights
8) Max air vents for ventilation-$25 each
9) Exterior cable Jack
10) Extension chord for the electric hook up
11) Extra battery
12) LED Lights

Remove power awning and replace with Standard Awning


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Besides a check for a million dollars.....

I agree with the previous lists, however, I would like to see a "Heavy Duty" sewer hose with fittings included. Usually they give out the cheapest/crappiest (no pun intended) sewer hose made.









bbwb


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Quad bunks for the kids in a front bedroom (kind of like the old 26rs/26kbrs)...
...with a door, so I could lock them in there.

-just kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe a new *Ford 250 Super Duty*!







(only kidding)

I would like to see the following exrtras:

Maxaair Covers standard w/option to upgrade to fans.

Quickie Flush for Black Tank.

For the units with back slides - able to support more weight while in, and maybe make this a power slide? (I don't think they can, but, would be nice!)


----------



## 508Kevinp (Sep 21, 2008)

ladder if you have bunks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Maybe a new *Ford 250 Super Duty*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW we're talking!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

1) Fantastic Fans with covers
2) Outdoor speakers
3) Outdoor shower
4) 10 gallon hot water tank
5) Aluminum Rims
6) Extra Battery
7) Carrying Platform on back of trailer to carry coolers, generator and gas!! 
8) 32' LCD TV mounted in cargo bay for outdoor viewing for Nascar Races, Football & Baseball games!!
9) Quickie Flush
10) Slide out awnings - We put one on ours but they are not cheap!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

do you mean to have the dealer add these things in for free? Or add them into the deal? I should have added slide toppers and an oustide ladder to the deal. Extra battery would be nice too.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Depends if this is your first camper or if you have one, and already have some items............
> 
> My list
> 
> ...


I forgot Nice Aluminum Wheels and LT Tires


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> do you mean to have the dealer add these things in for free? Or add them into the deal? I should have added slide toppers and an oustide ladder to the deal. Extra battery would be nice too.


I asked about a ladder...........the salesman said they charge Quite a bit..................and he siad if you are Handy, you would be better off doing it yourself............he said if your handy your better off installing (anything that mounts to the roof) so that you know its done right.............he said they have good guys, but you never know and nothing surprises him anymore...........and they would stand behind it............but you are still left bringing it back in if there is a problem...........

Maybe they just didn't have time to do it...............or he was for real..................made sense to me............and i am confident i would do a better job as well


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're talking about thrown-in "freebies", the main thing is the hitch. After that perhaps a second battery if you plan to dry camp, since you'll ideally want them to be identical anyway.

Beyond that, pick and choose from all the other suggestions according to your particular interest or needs.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Quad bunks for the kids in a front bedroom (kind of like the old 26rs/26kbrs)...
> ...with a door, so I could lock them in there.
> 
> -just kidding!!!!!!!


I would agree with this one on the days that they are driving me crazy.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Depends if this is your first camper or if you have one, and already have some items............
> 
> My list
> 
> ...


What do you not like about the power awning?


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Maybe a new *Ford 250 Super Duty*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also like to have the TV


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> 1) Fantastic Fans with covers
> 2) Outdoor speakers
> 3) Outdoor shower
> 4) 10 gallon hot water tank
> ...


What is the difference between the Max Air and the Fantastic Fans?


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks to everyone. You have given me alot of information and I appreciate it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wannabe - to answer a couple of your last questions.

1 - The electric awning is nice in theory but bad in execution. It is not adjustable and is not able to be safely tied down to protect it from even a slight wind. It does not shed rain very well. They are said to have modified them for 09 but I have not seen too many reports on what people think about them.

2 - "MaxxAir" or "Fantastic fan" both are very good and both have basic to high end models so you can pick and choose what you want or want to spend. MaxxAir has very good vent covers that can be used with or without a fan and can be used with many of the Fantastic fan fans.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wannabe & camper Andy

Yes the 2009 electric Awning has been Modified..............not by Gilligan but by the professor.........it is improved...........but not that good yet.

They put an adjustment on it so you can lower it to better shed rain, problem is the slotted adjustable channel is a light/small aluminum U channel (which it needs to be to fold with in the awning arms), but then the turn Knob to clamp it at its desired angle needs to be small as well, thus you can't tighten it enough. so if the wind catches it it can hyper extend it where it meets the larger awning arm............something will eventually give at that "weak link". I have not had time to get around to redesigning/rebuilding it, so i bought awning tie downs and use them..............so i don't have to worry about it in th middle of the night. With my manual awning............i never had a problem............i would always drop it all the way down..........and wind never seemed to be a problem.

I like the idea of a power awning.......it just needs improvement.......

and......Bottom line...........Awning is about the easiest thing to open/set up........does it need to be power???

FYI ....it is my understanding that if you do not have the adjustable dump feature (manual turn knob) you can get one from dometic free........


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with the Black tank cleaner system of some sort since it is something that is not easily added later. As far as the rest of the lists, some of them are nice to have but are also something that can be added easily later. One of the things I would like to have had would have been a good care package of all the things that is needed to go on the first couple of trips. Things like chemicals, TP, cleaners, hoses and clamps, water hose and regulator, things like that. You know, they type of stuff that as a newbee you wouldn't even know you needed. Also a good let's get started mini manual would have been nice. I spent several hours reading all of the stuff on the first trip as well as making a couple of trips to the nearest Dollar General to buy things we really needed. Oh yah another thing, a real nice sheet set, pillows and bed spead, not the cheap crap they put in there.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Most of the stuff I added was easy and not too expensive to do myself. I also got to pick the exact part I wanted and didn't have to pay a dealers high price, even if it's "included" it's rarely free. There are two things though that I would have paid extra for to avoid some later problems.

1. Quickie Flush - This is very nice to have but the installation was a real pain because of the bottom cover. I wish I had just cut an access hole instead of lowering the whole thing.

2. Good Quality Tires - I'll never drive a trailer off the lot again unless I'm sure it has tires from a reputable manufacturer and they are less than one year old. Tires have caused me more trouble than anything else and I'd even pay extra to make sure they were good.

2.5 - My tire item made me think of one more thing that would be nice to have right at the start - Tire Covers.

Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks again. I would really want the Quicke Flush. My husband is NOT a handy man or a do-it-yourselfer. I usually have to get someone else to do the work for me.

We are still looking and thinking, and love the input you have given us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

One year of unlimited gas tank refills









What I would really like is more plug ins and 12 volt plug ins and cable hook ups, or be able to decide where the limited ones would be.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> I agree with the Black tank cleaner system of some sort since it is something that is not easily added later. As far as the rest of the lists, some of them are nice to have but are also something that can be added easily later. One of the things I would like to have had would have been a good care package of all the things that is needed to go on the first couple of trips. Things like chemicals, TP, cleaners, hoses and clamps, water hose and regulator, things like that. You know, they type of stuff that as a newbee you wouldn't even know you needed. Also a good let's get started mini manual would have been nice. I spent several hours reading all of the stuff on the first trip as well as making a couple of trips to the nearest Dollar General to buy things we really needed. Oh yah another thing, a real nice sheet set, pillows and bed spead, not the cheap crap they put in there.


Our 250RS came with a care package with some basic items you listed - I don't know exactly whats in the box at this time, but, thought it was nice that they included it. Also, we received a mat and 2 chairs (racing logo?) when we purchased. I thought it was nice though that they included these items with our new purchase!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

A Jayco


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, correct me if I am wrong but here is a list of what I want added to the deal free:

1. Slideout Awnings
2. Power tongue jack
3. Quickie flush with built in connection is sidewall
4. Maxx Air vents, one with fan for bathroom
5. Power cord extension 
6. Outdoor shower (if it does not come with one) 
7. Pleated shower door
8. Exterior cable jack

Is it too much to ask for to be included in the deal? I don't want to look to greedy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Outback Wannabe said:


> Ok, correct me if I am wrong but here is a list of what I want added to the deal free:
> 
> 1. Slideout Awnings - $500
> 2. Power tongue jack - $300
> ...


That is about $1500 to $2000 parts and labor. I marked in red my estimates of the costs. To answer your question on being greedy - it is all relevant, many people think trailers are way over priced and thus the dealers are the greedy ones. It is up to you and how you negotiate.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't mind paying for the parts, if they would install them for free. It would just be easier to get it done before we brought it home.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh well did not even get to the extras part, they would not deal on the price they had.

Another time maybe.


----------

